
So long Disqus, hello Webmention - pmlnr
https://nicolas-hoizey.com/2017/07/so-long-disqus-hello-webmentions.html
======
epeus
The webmention based hacker news indienews had this days ago.
[https://news.indieweb.org/en](https://news.indieweb.org/en)

